# Good night, sweet prince Percival



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

My family's cat, Percival, passed today. He had lots of health problems, some unfixable. He was a wonderful cat. Everyone who came to our house liked him, he was so friendly and outgoing. I'll miss him terribly. 2004-2019


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

My sympathy to you and your family. Wishing you many happy memories of your Percival.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry to read this, it's so hard when they go. We try to remember, "He's no longer suffering" as our suffering continues on and on. May his release become a comfort to you.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello 4w5

I’m so sorry for your loss. I know it hurts. My thoughts are with you today.

Take care 
Larry


----------



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

We got Percival from Friends of Cats in September 2004. He got his name because of his constant purring. He liked to snuggle and climb on my mom's shoulder. Just before they euthanized him, my mom put him on her shoulder so his last memory would be of that.
It always hurts so terribly, but I would never take any of it back, because that means you would never have the good memories or the love from that cat's life.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Always a hard decision, but a nice last memory for Percival. I'd like to think my little Cali was there to greet him with a little forehead lick.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your beloved Percival's passing...he had very loving owners and some day you will see him again.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's obvious Percival lived a loved and treasured life.


----------



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. I hope I see him again someday too.


----------



## callie57 (Sep 14, 2019)

I am so sorry. I lost my cat, Freckles, a month ago & I know how you feel. It hurts.


----------



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

We got his ashes and his ceramic paw print. I'm still sad when I think about saying goodbye to him.


----------



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

Yesterday, we made a trip to Friends Of Cats to give them a donation in honor of Percival, as well as a story with his picture for them to print in their newsletter.
Percival was born at Friends Of Cats in May 2004.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That's hard to do. 

I remember scattering cat ashes on the grave of the original owner. It was hard to find the grave through my tears.


----------

